
Honda’s New Tactic for Attracting First-Time Car Buyers: Esports - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-08/honda-s-new-tactic-for-attracting-first-time-car-buyers-esports
======
PaulHoule
People think that Google is smart. However, they don't need to be as smart as
other programmers or people who think about string theory or... All they have
to do is be smarter than the people who buy ads and they get rich!

